# B&M slings



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

reg. cobra.


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

Cobra Half with harmonic damp


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

half hitch


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

cobra half


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

a little bit of all


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

cobra


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

cobra 










Are colors are

Yellow
flo yellow
golden
red
scarlet
kelly green
flo green
flo orange
purple
rose pink 
hot pink
black
burgundy
blue
white

can speical order any other colors also


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

blue and flo green cobra

SOLD..

TTT


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


$10 for 1 $18 for 2 
Lets get some out the door.


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

First 5 orders get free matching key chain or choice of colors


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt

Just orderd 

Coyote Tan
Hunter Green
Camo Brown
Multi Camo.

Will be ordering more next week.


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Flo green and black for comancheranch*


----------



## LaCrosseArchery (Jul 3, 2008)

bump it for ya!


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the orders today!!!!


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the orders all have been shipped today


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

Tonight we will be putting up 5 more random slings with diffferent colors

All will go for 10 dollars with a key chain.

IF you make ur order before 2Pm It WIll SHIP SAME DAY

THanks for the support so far and hope for some more


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

lil bumpski


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*A few more $10 stock slings*










ORANGE AND BLACK COBRA 










WHITE AND BURGUNDY STRIGHT SLING 










GREEN WHITE AND YELLOW WITH THE HD COBRA HALF 











KEY CHAIN HOT PINK AND GREEN

OUR LEATHER 











ALL STOCK SLINGS $10 FOR PRICE OR PICTURES ON CUSTOM ORDERS PLEASE PM ME AND I WILL GET BACK TO YOU ASAP. ALL ORDERS BEFORE 2PM WILL SHIP SAME DAY. 

THANKS 

B&M


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*lunch bump*

:slice:


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

good morning


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

5 new colors coming tomorrow

camo


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

new colors came in today. will make a few up to see what looks best


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*good night*

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*lunch BUmp*

:slice::slice::slice::darkbeer:


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Website*

we are proud to announce that we got are web site up and running tonight.
Please check us out at 

WWW.BnMSlings.com

THanks and hope to hear from ya.

Billy


----------



## zozoka (Apr 10, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

All pm"s returned


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

all slings $10 ship same day.


----------



## Madster7491 (Apr 22, 2009)

BumP It uP


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

good night bump


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

Check out One Stop Archery


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ask us about are 15 pre made slings. and we will give you a deal.


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*morning bump*

thanks for the business so far and hope for lots more


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*lunch*

bumpin


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

evening bump


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

bumpin


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks for the orders;.


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

to the topsy


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Madster7491 (Apr 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Sale*

ALL SLINGS 10 dollars thew the end of May
Except Straight slings will go for 7 

1-10
2-18
3-26

4th-free


everyorder will ship out same day if made before 2pm central time. If made after 2 will ship next day. all prices include paypal fee and shipping.

Please check out are website for more photos and the different things we can do. http://www.BnMSlings.com

Thanks B&M


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

TTT


Sale ends june 1st


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

tttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## huntdad (Apr 5, 2009)

*Great Sling*

Great Sling! Great Price! Great man to deal with! Matched it perfect to my Grip.
Thanks again!


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

very nice very nice. im glad ya liked it

if ya ever need another one just give me a shout



Billy From B&M


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

Black on black 2 HD"S


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

prices down $2 threw july 

1-10
2-17
3-25

buy 3 colored slings get a free camo sling, bino loop or release sling.


thanks Billy


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## toddboy23 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bump for a great guy to do business with....Thanks again for the custom thumb release sling!

I'll post pics asap.


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

*What*

are you having for offers tonight. I am looking for a blue, flo green and black cobra. Price and sample pic if you have one......Thanks


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Pm sent!


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

lou pm back at ya


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

*Great Sling*

It matched perfectly......Thanks


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

:bump: for a buddy!


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

top er off


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*get you camo slings now*

Get your camo sling on your hunting bow before season hits. only a few more weeks till were in the woods folllowing the deer of are dreams.

Camo slings 8 bucks till september first.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

He does great work! Thanks again Billy!


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

looks good lou im glad i could make it work for ya.


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*1 week and were off to shoot a black bear.*

lets try to sell a few. 8 bucks anything goes


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

just got home from the bear hunt. time to sell a few.


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*new products*

bow season starts here tomorrow.... we are super stoked.

well havent been on a for awhile and would like to up date yall

slings
release lanyards
lanyards 
Bino straps 3-d and full-size
key chains
bracelets
dog collars 
3-d belts for you hip quiver

we can do it all

new prices just shoot me a message for more details


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

just started a new job so its been a few days. srry to the people i didnt get back to right away your pictures are in the privet messages. everyone else.. well lets try to sell a few more.


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ronc141 (Nov 15, 2006)

Can you make one in red, white, and blue like the one in thread #85 and how much would it be?

Thanks
Ron


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

TTT Been Along time since iv been on. so lets try to sell a few slings. going back to school so this will be some tuition money.

8 bucks a sling


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

please stay tuned we are updating everything on our page and changed alll are sling matieral to make them 100% better. and the prices will be right as well. so thanks to our supporting customers we are still makin slings and are proud to be back in the game on archery talk

thanks again


B&M


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

*thanks for the support*

thanks for all the support for the people who do. i know there are a lot of sling makers now. maddie and i are both going back to school so starting sunday were going to make a new thred and the money we make from slings we hope will help us with are long term goal nad maybe pay for a book or to for our schooling.

again 

thanks 

Billy n Maddie


----------



## wross1313 (Feb 1, 2009)

ttt will have a new thred tonight be watching :teeth:


----------

